# Witch & Swamp Sounds



## tootz (Aug 18, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get creepy witch sounds and also swamp sound?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Definitely try doing a search on here as there are going to be tons of great links specifically made for a Halloween display. 

I'd suggest you also check out the following:

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/

http://freesound.org/search/?q=witch

http://freesound.org/search/?q=swamp


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

YouTube has 8 hours of frog croaking that is right on. We are using it for ambient sound for our Frogs From Hell Garden. Check it out.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

tootz said:


> Does anyone know where I can get creepy witch sounds and also swamp sound?


PM sent with links to download audio for Witch & swamp, hope it helps

DL


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

I know this is probably too late but this album has a track with 1 hour of witches on it. Sadly the entire download is 2.3GB since it contains 24 hours of sounds. 

https://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2017/10/20-hours-of-halloween-horror.html


----------

